# any advice?



## seaweed (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey everybody!

Just joined this forum because I'm looking to make a move to Thailand for a while. Was wondering if anyone could give me any advice, or educated guesses?! 

Here's the story;
I'm an english language teacher and I'm currently in Beijing teaching to both kiddies and adults. I finish my contract in August and then I'm off to Thailand. I am planning to stay there for at least a year so I want to get it right.

However, my boyfriend is also coming with me. He is a dive master and wants to get work out there too. So..... we need to be in a place that's good for diving and also needs english teachers! Not asking for much am I?!

Anyway any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks x x


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

seaweed said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Just joined this forum because I'm looking to make a move to Thailand for a while. Was wondering if anyone could give me any advice, or educated guesses?!
> 
> ...



Seaweed,

I'll take a stab! You'll probably want to be near the ocean! Seriously, ditch the boyfriend and head north to Chiang Mai where the weather is far more hospitable and so are the expats!  

If you're insisting on being near your boyfriend [andthe water] probably a larger community such as Pattaya? I've never been there before - I'm probably the only expat who hasn't, but you might ask some on this thread who DO live there and would know. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi Seaweed, welcome to the forum...

Koh Samui is an option - and one place you might get a suggestion or two is from Camille Lemmens, a dive instructor there. He has a blog, perhaps you can try to contact him for some advice??

Camille Lemmens

Otherwise, everything S2 says about Chiang Mai is true!

Let us know how it turns out


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Hi Seaweed, welcome to the forum...
> 
> Koh Samui is an option - and one place you might get a suggestion or two is from Camille Lemmens, a dive instructor there. He has a blog, perhaps you can try to contact him for some advice??
> 
> ...





And about the expats living there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> And about the expats living there.


Careful now, we don't want to upset the Pattaya-dwellers do we


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Wochit Frogy and S2. I might get all upset if you keep this up!

Seriously though. First welcome to you and your BF Seaweed.

Pattaya is a great Dive location with several dive companies to check out. Google them.

It's not ALL that good for English teachers. But there is work for good ones, which I am sure you are Seaweed. Salaries are poor unless you work for an International School, and there are several here.

Why don't you both come over for a holiday and look around?


----------



## seaweed (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks everyone, yeh Chang Mai is great, went there in Feb to do a course. The Boy is not the only reason I want to be near the ocean though, I'm gonna be craving a beach by the end of my contract here! But I will check out all the info you have given me (thanks Frogblogger for the name)

Watch this space x


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

How about Phuket? 
This site may help Diving in Thailand: The Dive Sites you Shouldn't Miss


----------

